# Found: Orange camp chair at bailey fest



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Found a lone orange camp chair close to the fire when I packed up the camp after bailey fest. 

Ian
303-907-1373


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Ian, 
That's me! I had a 3' cam attached to it too. 
I'm out of own until next weekend but will call when I'm back to retrieve it. 
Thx again for Bailey fest!!

Beth


----------

